# WTF am I doing?!?!?



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I recently bought a custom Dean Ti frame and last night I pulled the trigger on a Colnago Extreme C!! I don't know if I can afford building up both of these frames!!  But I am sucker for a great deal and I couldn't pass up the Ext-C so I had to buy it!!! I had no choice in the matter!!! It is a 55cm in EITA colors. I plan on building it up with Record 10 and Neutron Ultras. Can't wait to get my grubby paws on her!!!

Ride ON!!!
TJ


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

You are being a true American and showing your patriotism by helping the economy. Now go buy a new camera so you can show us these stimulus packages.

brewster


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I am asking myself the same thing after just buying a Colnago C50 with 2 Colnago Artes, a Colnago Cristallo, a Colnago Oval Krono, and a Bianchi FG Lite sitting in the garage all built with Record 10, except for one Arte frame that is naked. The C50 is going to be my last frame for a while, I hope. Otherwise, I am going to have to check myself in to Bikes Annonymous.

As mentioned above, go out and buy a new camera so you can post pics. I need a new camera too, but I think that will be on hold for a little while.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

fabsroman said:


> I am asking myself the same thing after just buying a Colnago C50 with 2 Colnago Artes, a Colnago Cristallo, a Colnago Oval Krono, and a Bianchi FG Lite sitting in the garage all built with Record 10, except for one Arte frame that is naked. The C50 is going to be my last frame for a while, I hope. Otherwise, I am going to have to check myself in to Bikes Annonymous.
> 
> As mentioned above, go out and buy a new camera so you can post pics. I need a new camera too, but I think that will be on hold for a little while.


Hey fabs, what made your decision on the C50 over the Extreme-C? I recall that you are a bit on the lighter side~ 145lbs or so. With your weight, I would have thought you would have gone with the ExC since everything I've read about it said that it is just a lighter version of the C50- just as comfortable and all that stuff.

As for me, I wasn't even looking at buying another frame. This was definitely an impulse buy since it was such a damn good deal. Seriously, I could probably flip it and make at least $600 to $1000. But I will more than likely keep it and get rid of my other bike(s). I have an '05 Colnago Mix with Veloce and I would get rid of it if I were to ever move back to California (I have a full suspension MTB and the Mix in Los Angeles because I go back there at least once a month so I have to have a set of bikes there, right?  ) 

WRT to your C50, what headset and seatpost are you going with? I'm a big fan of Chris King headsets and Thomson posts but I don't know if those are the gonna go on the ExC. What do you think about Deda, or Campy headsets? What about Campy, Colnago CF posts? Thanks!

TJ


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I decided on the C50 because I haven't read that the Extreme C is as comfortable as the C50, and I have seen some pics where the Extreme C didn't seem very durable (e.g., tubes pulling out of lugs). Plus, I refuse to race on expensive carbon fiber frames and have a Bianchi FG Lite set up as my climbing bike for races. So, the C50 will be my ride for solo and small group rides, and the Cristallo will be my ride for the 5+ group rides where people are really hammering. Otherwise, it is the Arte for crits, FG Lite for road races, and Oval Krono for time trials, all of which are aluminum. Might think about the carbon Flight as a TT bike, but not any time soon.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

Ha, great, you are not alone  I just got my CF6 light weight wheel not long ago, now I am getting a CF7 and another extreme power in my garage, don't know what's the waiting time this time for the CF7


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I know what the CF7 is, and would love one. However, that would end my marriage.

What is the CF6 and the CH7?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Worthless!!!*



colnago_ed said:


> Ha, great, you are not alone  I just got my CF6 light weight wheel not long ago, now I am getting a CF7 and another extreme power in my garage, don't know what's the waiting time this time for the CF7


without pictures!!!! Where are the pictures!!!??!?!?!??!??


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

Ride-Fly said:


> without pictures!!!! Where are the pictures!!!??!?!?!??!??



CF7 is on order , should be a while to get it, hope it won't take another 9 months wait as the CF6 
here is some old pictures :


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Ed,

What is that seat that you have on the CF6? Is it anywhere close to the Italian colors? I'm looking for a black saddle with Italian colors on it for my C50 in ST01. So far, about the only thing I can get somewhere close is a Prologo with a white base and a red cover, with the intent of airbrushing the holes in green.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

fabsroman said:


> Ed,
> 
> What is that seat that you have on the CF6? Is it anywhere close to the Italian colors? I'm looking for a black saddle with Italian colors on it for my C50 in ST01. So far, about the only thing I can get somewhere close is a Prologo with a white base and a red cover, with the intent of airbrushing the holes in green.


that is the one came with the bike, i didn't change anything on the bike


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I just got an idea. I could get a CF saddle for a ton of money, have somebody airbrush it and then clear it. That would be awesome. Wait until I break the news to my wife that I am going to buy a $200+ saddle. That should go over well.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Holy crap!!!*



colnago_ed said:


> CF7 is on order , should be a while to get it, hope it won't take another 9 months wait as the CF6
> here is some old pictures :


that is some collection!!! you didn't say you also had a 595 ultra!! damn, and ext-p, cf6, and a 595 ultra!!! with a cf7 coming!! 

i know this may digress from the original topic (at least i started the thread so if i hijack my own thread, i'll forgive myself )but can you tell us about the pros and cons of each bike? how do they rank wrt each other? my next 2 bikes after the ext-c and dean custom are going to be a custom moots and a 595 ultra! then i'll be done...with ti and carbon. will need 2 or 5 steelies!!

tj


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I think the Colnago in NS03 is an Extreme C. The CF6 is an Extreme P, and the CF7 will be the new EPS. The homes in the background aren't too shabby either.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Holy crap!!!*

sorry, accidental re-post of the same stuff. you know- backspace, forward, etc.- voila! i'm an idjit!
tj


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

I think that the saddle is a Prologo - the C.one 30...just a guess...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info. The C one 30 looks to be a little more affordable than the Selle Italia Carbon saddles. I really hate the durability of my Fizik Arione saddles even though I love the color combinations. It really bugs me that they are all torn up after one season of use. I was going to go with the Prologo Choice saddle with a white base and red cover on my C50, but I think the Prologo C one 30 with some custom airbrushing might be the way to go.


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

I saw the C one 30 with a red leather cover - prettu sweet - you can not see the carbon weaving - but it is red. I will get the white, non covered, C one 30 for my Extreme Power ST01.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

What I am thinking of doing, is using the black C one 30 and having an airbrush artist do an Italian colors scheme on it. I'm going to do the same thing with a set of Cinelli Ram bars in straight black so that the seat and the bars will match the bike. I probably have another month or two before I get my frame, but that gives me the time to do all this planning.

What is frustrating is seeing all the NIB C50's and EP's on ebay right now that would fit me and they are $1,000 less than the frame I bought. If I didn't like the retailer so much, I would think about trying to cancel the order.


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

https://www.pezcyclingnews.com/cgi/....com/photos/babes/babes08/colnago-ferrari.jpg

Check this out!


----------



## ndclaydon (Jun 17, 2008)

hey guys just a heads up bout the prologo choice if ya ever choose to get it... dont. unless u like narrow saddles... even with he extra gel insert.... it hurts like hell and is very uncomfortable if you know what i mean....


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

ndclaydon said:


> hey guys just a heads up bout the prologo choice if ya ever choose to get it... dont. unless u like narrow saddles... even with he extra gel insert.... it hurts like hell and is very uncomfortable if you know what i mean....


They have a wider version that saddled, called the Max, FYI...


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

colnago_ed said:


> CF7 is on order , should be a while to get it, hope it won't take another 9 months wait as the CF6
> here is some old pictures :


thats got to be one of the hottest stable on this forum I have seen gj!!


----------



## joeg26er (Oct 31, 2008)

*favorite?*

So which one do you like the best for longer rides?


----------



## mike S (Dec 29, 2005)

*I say that to myself quite often*

God bless my wife with my sickness...after talking her into letting me have a Colnago Dream, C50, CT2, a Pegoretti Big Legged Emma, and a Kuota Kalibur for my tri bike she let me just get a 2008 Extreme Power from RA Cycles..She is the best


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

It sounds like you are about as bad as me, if not worse. We really should form a support group. Luckily, I am not even thinking about an EP yet. Probably never will, but who knows. If Colnago were still making a Ti frame, I might be thinking about that.


----------



## mike S (Dec 29, 2005)

*the sickness....*

well just FYI there is a gorgeous 2004 i think CT2 PR10 size 57 on ebay right now..

http://cgi.ebay.com/COLNAGO-CT2-FRAME-FORK-AND-KING-HEADSET-Size-57_W0QQitemZ160295295311QQcmdZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item160295295311&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1240|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I check ebay every day with a Colnago search and a Campagnolo tubular search. I actually recommended that frame to somebody in the PO forum since it is too big for me. I need a 53 or 54.

By the way, our support group is supposed to help one another NOT buy new bikes. It isn't supposed to give them suggestions on new bikes when they already have 8.


----------



## mike S (Dec 29, 2005)

*well..*

..as most addicts say..just one more..and then i'll stop!!


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

mike S said:


> ..as most addicts say..just one more..and then i'll stop!!



:thumbsup: that's excatly what i was telling to me


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Ed,

What I keep telling myself is, "At least I haven't bought a CF6 and ordered a CF7 like my buddy Ed". That gets me over the hump for my next frame purchase. Granted, I would love a CF6 or a CF7, but I am pretty sure that they would lead to some serious marital issues right now.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Step 1: Admit you are powerless.

I suffer from this disease badly. Just set the works in motion for a Look 586 with SR 11. Last night I pulled the trigger on a Colnago Mix Spider frame. I think I need help!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

You are toast. If you are going with Super Record 11, you might as well go with Super Record 11, Record 11, or Chorus 11 on the Colnago Mix. That way, you can swap wheels between both bikes without having to worry about changing cassettes.

My whole hangup with going Campy 11 is that I have 5 bikes set up with Record 10, and 6 sets of wheels for them, and a Zipp disk. Upgrading one or two bikes to 11 speed would require me to count cogs on rear wheels before swapping them, and I just don't have the time or patience for that.

Once things start to break/wearout, I'll start going with 11 speed.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

gosh i thought i had it bad when i had the bug to source a dream or scandium pista to ride in the velo.. the master is a bit heavy and soft... great for endurance and training on the track.. but id love something light and stiff...

thank god i dont have the colnago road bug..... however that seems to be quickly changing with the new eps out !


----------

